# physical exam /hpi



## alices (Jun 16, 2012)

Good morning everyone , on the 95 guidelines it states for a comprehensive exam a general multi-system or complete examintion of a single organ sys, does the general multi-system include body areas? example: dr checks 7 boxes of the organ systems then checks 1 body area would that then be considered as the 8 needed for a comprehensive exam?..thanks for any and all help..alice


----------



## Mojo (Jun 16, 2012)

Alice, you need at least 8 organ systems for a comprehensive exam. Often the information under the various body areas can be used for organ systems (CVA tenderness under back for GU, abdominal findings for GI, neck - supple, nml ROM for MS, lymphatic or neuro depending on the presenting problem).


----------



## alices (Jun 18, 2012)

*re exam*

thank you I thought as much just wanted to be sure..alice


----------

